# Saltine crackers



## Caslon (Oct 13, 2012)

Recently, I noticed my Nabisco Premium Saltine Crackers aren't the same.  No longer are there bits of salt and crust that falls to the bottom of each package.    The cracker has less salt and the little oven burn marks on top are gone.  The crackers stay fresher in the package maybe. 

They messed with a cracker I been eating since..you don't need to know.   End of an era.

Shock! Nabisco Saltines Bad! | Aliens in This World

The article is dated 2009, but I was getting the old style Nabisco Saltine crackers up until a few months ago.

  This world (Nabisco) has gone completely crackers, I swear.


----------

